
Why am I funding my employer using expense reports? - easwarr
https://medium.com/@rahul.easwar/why-am-i-funding-my-employer-using-expense-reports-3a0f84f1fd9a
======
mreznik
Pretty interesting offering! I travel quite a bit and certainly see the value.

